# In-line Cable Adjusters



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone use the in-line cable adjusters for their derailleurs? My current bike, Cervelo RS, that I built with Sram Force, didn't have any adjusters on the down tubes and it was a pain getting the front derailleur adjusted just right. Anyway, I have a new frame that has internal cable routing and I'm building it up with Sram Red. Any suggestions on which in-line adjusters to buy?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

SRAM makes some


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Manufacturers are strange like that. My cannodale is like that too. So like you, when I was getting it set up had a hard time with getting the front dialed in without one ala the pro's. I opted to get the jagwire inline adjusters but only for the front of my force setup. Didn't bother with the rear. The thing with the jagwires is that it does work but it goes out of adjustment way too frequently. Every 3rd ride, I would have to readjust the thing again because it wouldn't keep its tension. If you can put up with that like I do, then I guess its ok.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> SRAM makes some


The one from Jagwire looks very similar...thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

gamara said:


> Manufacturers are strange like that. My cannodale is like that too. So like you, when I was getting it set up had a hard time with getting the front dialed in without one ala the pro's. I opted to get the jagwire inline adjusters but only for the front of my force setup. Didn't bother with the rear. The thing with the jagwires is that it does work but it goes out of adjustment way too frequently. Every 3rd ride, I would have to readjust the thing again because it wouldn't keep its tension. If you can put up with that like I do, then I guess its ok.


Thanks for your evaluation. I have heard the same thing from others that use the adjusters. Wonder if one exists that stays put and doesn't need to be re-adjusted so frequently.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Getting your front dialed in without one is a PITA! So I can live with readjusting it because its just a simple turning of the barrel. If you've read up on the forums, some guys have gone to the extremes of cross threading some of the threads on the barrel so that it won't loose tension, while others have resorted to locktite. Both of which are stupid ideas because they've just taken out any future adjustability. Think cable stretch. You wouldn't locktite your rear derailleur barrel adjuster once you've got it dialed in?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

I have used all of these. I like the two on the left the best and they have never slipped on me. The chubby looking one actually has detents just like on the rear derailleur so I doubt it would go out of adjustment. It just doesn't look all that sleek to me.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the second from the left in the picture in the previous post. It's on my front DR and I find it doesn't reliably hold adjustment. It tends to screw in loosening the cable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

gamara said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. Getting your front dialed in without one is a PITA! So I can live with readjusting it because its just a simple turning of the barrel. If you've read up on the forums, some guys have gone to the extremes of cross threading some of the threads on the barrel so that it won't loose tension, while others have resorted to locktite. Both of which are stupid ideas because they've just taken out any future adjustability. Think cable stretch. You wouldn't locktite your rear derailleur barrel adjuster once you've got it dialed in?


Don't fear lock tite.

Not only does it make threads not move on their own, it makes them less likely to seize. I loc-tited a couple barrel adjusters on my 'cross bike, and they're now much better behaved. It's not glue. (Blue loctite, which I think is the mildest. Use the right stuff or you really will be in trouble.)

I have something cheap. In the picture, it looks like the one all the way to the right. I also have a whole mess of new ones on the front of a bike I just bought from a friend - he has them for his brakes too.


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never had SRAM levers/shifters, and by the posts, assume that the Jagwire adjusters for Shimano STI shifters don't fit (?).


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

bikes4fun said:


> I've never had SRAM levers/shifters, and by the posts, assume that the Jagwire adjusters for Shimano STI shifters don't fit (?).


These are inline adjusters and are meant to be placed between cut ends of a cable run so they work with any brand. I only use them for front derailleur adjustments as there is already one for the rear derailleur. I guess for visual symmetry or ease of rear derailleur adjustment one can use two of them.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Cannondale ships them as std issue on the road bikes I've seen recently. Although, I'm not sure why you need one for the RD. It already has one. 

I use the Jagwire ones and they work great.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Needs*



ziscwg said:


> I'm not sure why you need one for the RD. It already has one.


The short answer is that having a barrel adjuster you can reach while riding means that it is a lot easier to get that last little bit of shifting performance because you can fine tune it on the spot and immediately get feedback on how the change affected your shifting. I always finish the tuning of my shifters while riding the bike, no matter how well things perform while in the workstand.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> The short answer is that having a barrel adjuster you can reach while riding means that it is a lot easier to get that last little bit of shifting performance because you can fine tune it on the spot and immediately get feedback on how the change affected your shifting. I always finish the tuning of my shifters while riding the bike, no matter how well things perform while in the workstand.


Which is why having good ones on the down tube was/is so nice. Love the Campy ones on my vintage steel.

But I must say I haven't missed them on my Madone. C40 clued me into the trick of how to get cable slack out of the front derailleur.


----------



## The_Maraquis_of_Carabas (Mar 1, 2011)

Could anyone explain to me how to use a BBB BCB-95 In-line Gear Barrel Adjuster? Building a bike and would like to have adjustment on front derailleur. Cables are internally routed so it will be up near handlebars. I'm using Jagwire Racing Cable also. Can't figure it out even though it can't be rocket science.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

The_Maraquis_of_Carabas said:


> Could anyone explain to me how to use a BBB BCB-95 In-line Gear Barrel Adjuster? Building a bike and would like to have adjustment on front derailleur. Cables are internally routed so it will be up near handlebars. I'm using Jagwire Racing Cable also. Can't figure it out even though it can't be rocket science.


this might help http://jagwireusa.com/images/uploads/instructions/jagwire_inlineadjustors_instructions.pdf
I didn't find a youtube video in a quick search, but there's got to be a video or 10 that shows how you do it.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

The only way to force an inline adjuster to stay put is to put it into a trash bin 


Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Thanks for your evaluation. I have heard the same thing from others that use the adjusters. Wonder if one exists that stays put and doesn't need to be re-adjusted so frequently.


----------

